# My furries



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, why isn't he showing up?? I have a photobucket account and used the direct link copied into the insert image box??


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

I will try again.... 
Next, Maggie May. She is my 13 month old Rottie, I have had her since she was 7 weeks old.


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's Vince, my 2 1/2 year old mutt, I have had him since he was 7 weeks old.


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

And finally Huggy Bear. He is a Ragdoll and will be 2 in May, he has been with me since he was 13 weeks old.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

beautiful love the puddy tat 
Lovely dogs Vince has a really sweet little face awww


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

love maggie may i have a rottie to mine in 9 years old now she is so sweet


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww, they are all pretty. Love the kitty, wish my kitties had longer hair like that. Mine are just smooth, smooth, smooth... but of course LoL you'd think they had a ton of hair judging by what gets left behind on the bed in the guestroom lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

All 3 are adorable! I have a 5yr old male Rottie named Harley and I used to have a ragdoll. They are such awesome cats.


----------

